# King: Committee Can't 'Live in Denial'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*King: Committee Can't 'Live in Denial'*



_AP_
New York Republican Rep. Peter King cites recent terror plots
against the United States in defending his decision to hold
hearing on Muslim radicalization.

*YOU DECIDE: **Should Congress Hold Muslim Radicalization Hearings?*
*VIDEO: What Will Muslim Radicalization Hearings Accomplish?*








*Witness: Debate Stifled by 'Political Fear'*
*Battle Lines Drawn Over Hearing*
*OPINION: A Muslim Weighs In*
*WATCH LIVE: **Homegrown Terror Hearing*
*HAPPENING NOW: **Click to Join Town Hall*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Peter King & Islam hearings*

Rep. Peter King: 'Morons' Attack Islamist Hearings


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ask the families of the 2,977 people that died on September 11th if we should be investigating this radicalization. I think their answer would overwhelmingly be in favor of keeping an eye on these people. ....At the very least.


----------

